# Repaing shower and home insurance



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Tiles in our shower got displaced...after I took them out, I noticed that drywall is also wet and broken, so probably all shower needs replacement . I never filed claim for home insurance, so wondering:
- if such repair is covered by standard home insurance?
- if yes, does it worth to deal with them? *as they will raise premium in future


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe it falls under regular use and thus not covered. If a pipe had burst in the wall it may have been. A shower shouldn't cost a lot in the first place. When you factor in the deductible and the premium increase, it's probably not worth a claim for a minor project. Insurance in meant for big problems.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah most policies will say that a constant and re-occurring issue, like a slow leak from your water tank, than eventually flooded your basement, isn't an insurable event


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Most likely not an insurable event.
Depends on what you have for a shower. A large shower with tile walls and floor would not be inexpensive. Tile wall surround on a bath tub is easy.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The tile should be mounted on cement board not ordinary drywall. To do the job properly you will have to strip it back to the studs and start over. A plastic tub surround or shower stall would be easier.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Generally, not worth going throug insurance even if you could. In your case, i think it’s wear and tear. I slipped and fell through a bathroom tile wall (long story). It was elible to be covered, but t(e cost of the premium increase and deductible, it wasn’t worth it.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> Generally, not worth going throug insurance even if you could. In your case, i think it’s wear and tear. I slipped and fell through a bathroom tile wall (long story). It was elible to be covered, but t(e cost of the premium increase and deductible, it wasn’t worth it.



Yeah for smaller stuff, it's never worth it to make a claim. I'm very unlikely to make a claim under 10 grand, and that's why I was comfortable with setting my deductible at 5 grand.


----------

